# Hyatt highland inn - unit 324 view?



## herillc (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know what view is unit 324?
Are all units ocean view in this resort?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## wilma (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Highlands/CarmelLayout.pdf

see kal's website layout here. looks like it's a horizon view likely with a view of the ocean. not all units have ocean views.


----------



## herillc (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## hcarman (Feb 9, 2015)

Some of the horizon view units have pretty nice views - others not as good.  There are garden view units as well, from what I remember.  We were told that during certain times of the year you may have a better view since the foliage may be not as dense - but I seem to remember many of the trees on site are pines, so not sure it will make that much difference.

But, the main hotel has a gorgeous view from the lounge area even if the view from the room isn't great.


----------



## herillc (Feb 10, 2015)

hcarman said:


> Some of the horizon view units have pretty nice views - others not as good.  There are garden view units as well, from what I remember.  We were told that during certain times of the year you may have a better view since the foliage may be not as dense - but I seem to remember many of the trees on site are pines, so not sure it will make that much difference.
> 
> But, the main hotel has a gorgeous view from the lounge area even if the view from the room isn't great.



Thanks for your info!!


----------

